# Small Business Grant Muppetry



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

We're currently awaiting a decision as to whether we can claim this. We're definitely small enough, but I screwed up the admin and so we fall outside the criteria.

We took occupation of our unit on 28th February 2020 and the lease began on 1st March. I didn't get round to filling in the requisite forms for rates and small business rates relief until 17th March (coinciding with the Chancellor's statement), and so I'm out of time for the 11th March 2020 deadline that has been imposed.

I'm hoping somebody at the Council uses common sense: in principle the company meets the criteria; it's just that the requisite forms weren't filled in. There was no way the Council could lose out because we qualified for SBBR in any event and so would have paid exactly £0 for rates.

I can't tell you how many times I've refreshed my Gmail account today. This might be an extremely expensive lesson in doing business admin to the letter.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2020)

As long as you can present your lease, I think you should be okay. I have heard of various businesses who have received theirs on this basis


----------

